# Group in New York



## Georgina Argentina (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello: my name is Georgina from Argentina. I apologize for my bad writing in English.
I will be in New York from February the 2nd. to the 6th. I am a dog trainer, and have my search and rescue dog certificate by IRO rural (area) and rubble (escombros) and i'm working in the police station in Buenos Aires.
I'm interested to meet in New york with some people who are working and training search and rescue dog and cadaver dogs.
My mail is [email protected]
Thank you, Georgina


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Georgina:
New York is a very large state. What area of the state will you be visiting?


----------



## Georgina Argentina (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi: i will be in Manhattan. Thank for answer so quick... Georgina


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Our team is located a few hours from there, so that's probably too far for you.

There aren't a lot of SAR folks on this board. Have you asked your question on the disaster K9 SAR yahoo email list?
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/disasterk9/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1

You might have better luck with a response there.


----------



## Georgina Argentina (Jan 21, 2009)

I will do it!!! thanks Georgina


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Welcome!!

I googled ny sar teams and came up with this site: http://www.nysfedsar.org/

if you scroll down there are a bunch of wilderness (area) search teams. I am in NJ. Our disaster team is NJTF1 based in Lakehurst. 

It looks like there are 2 NY disaster teams, one is made up of NYPD and or NYFD--http://www.nytf1.org/about-n.php

here is NYTF2's site:http://www.cdutsara.org/

Hope that helps!


----------

